# Il Clima è CAMBIATO



## Paolo78mi (21 Settembre 2016)

*Il Clima è CAMBIATO*

Il Clima è CAMBIATO ... che sconcertante verità ...

Quand'ero piccolo, 30 anni fa nel periodo di Settembre pioveva per tutto il mese quasi ininterrottamente.
Avevamo 4 splendide stagioni, Autunno Inverno Primavera Estate.

D'inverno nevicava, ed era piacevole, poi piano piano arrivava la primavera a risvegliare la natura per poi passare all'estate con un bel sole (mai aggressivo e mai esagerato) il condizionatore non lo conosceva nessuno ahahahahah

Rimpiango quei momenti.

Adesso le cose sono cambiate, ed in peggio. E sembra non importare una sega a nessuno.


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2016)

Non esistono più le mezze stagioni.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2016)

*...*

Si è vero... È una cosa molto disturbante anche x me, credo che abbia una forte incidenza anche nella mia sfera sessuale, infatti un tempo ero molto più atrivo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si è vero... È una cosa molto disturbante anche x me, credo che abbia una forte incidenza anche nella mia sfera sessuale, infatti un tempo ero molto più atrivo


Da passivo credo bruci parecchio, vero?


----------



## ilnikko (21 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Da passivo credo bruci parecchio, vero?


:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2016)

*...*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Da passivo credo bruci parecchio, vero?


Cazzo se brucia!!!


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2016)

Il cobra non è un serpente, ma un pensiero frequente, che diventa indecente


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2016)

Voi ci scherzate ma il cambiamento del clima procura  un sacco di problemi di salute


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cazzo se brucia!!!


Non ti muovere e non stringere...che è peggio.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non ti muovere e non stringere...che è peggio.


Nel cambio di stagione mi pare sia ancora più doloroso, me lo confermi o è una sensazione tutta mia??


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nel cambio di stagione mi pare sia ancora più doloroso, me lo confermi o è una sensazione tutta mia??


Confermo.
Il fisico deve acclimatarsi.
Ma allo stesso tempo sconfermo perché, come detto prima, non esistono più le mezze stagioni.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Da passivo credo bruci parecchio, vero?


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2016)

*Si*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Da passivo credo bruci parecchio, vero?


Passante scrive ancora su questo forum che tu sappia?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Passante scrive ancora su questo forum che tu sappia?


Boh. Era una domanda repellente?


----------



## Ross (21 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nel cambio di stagione mi pare sia ancora più doloroso, me lo confermi o è una sensazione tutta mia??


Ma sei serio, Skorpio?   :facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2016)

*No*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Boh. Era una domanda repellente?


No,è stato un siaprietto divertente a dire il vero:up:
Perchè non c'era oscuro...chiaramente...


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Ross ha detto:


> Ma sei serio, Skorpio?   :facepalm:


Non lo so più neanche io..


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo so più neanche io..


Non ho capito sei metereopatico e ti passa la voglia ?


----------



## MariLea (21 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito sei metereopatico e ti passa la voglia ?


più che altro metereopara... :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> più che altro metereopara... :rotfl:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito sei metereopatico e ti passa la voglia ?


Mi sa che avete ragione tutte e due..


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> più che altro metereopara... :rotfl:





Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi sa che avete ragione tutte e due..


:carneval: eccolo là


----------



## Paolo78mi (21 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Da passivo credo bruci parecchio, vero?


Brucia solo le prime due tre volte, dopodichè ...


----------



## Paolo78mi (21 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Il Clima è CAMBIATO ... che sconcertante verità ...
> 
> Quand'ero piccolo, 30 anni fa nel periodo di Settembre pioveva per tutto il mese quasi ininterrottamente.
> Avevamo 4 splendide stagioni, Autunno Inverno Primavera Estate.
> ...


*
Voleva essere una discussione SERIA .. e anche questa l'avete spostata nell'Happy Hour.... ma sempre a cazzeggiare state ?*


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *
> Voleva essere una discussione SERIA .. e anche questa l'avete spostata nell'Happy Hour.... ma sempre a cazzeggiare state ?*


:rotfl: Nun te la Pija !!!


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Settembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> *
> Voleva essere una discussione SERIA .. e anche questa l'avete spostata nell'Happy Hour.... ma sempre a cazzeggiare state ?*


Scusa Paolé, ma qua è difficilino capire quando stai cazzeggiando e quando no... sarà lo stile giullareggiante? 

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scusa Paolé, ma qua è difficilino capire quando stai cazzeggiando e quando no... sarà lo stile giullareggiante?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Giullareggiante mi piace 
e' come .. petaloso


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Settembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,è stato un siaprietto divertente a dire il vero:up:
> Perchè non c'era oscuro...chiaramente...


Facciamo l'angolo del politically incorrect.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Giullareggiante mi piace
> e' come .. petaloso


(TM)

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

